

IBM Computer to Match Wits With Jeopardy Champs in $1 Million Showdown - amichail
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-14/ibm-computer-to-match-wits-with-jeopardy-champs-in-1-million-showdown.html

======
DupDetector
Same story, several sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003332> \- google.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003637> \- nytimes.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003930> \- datacenterknowledge.com -
This one has a comment.

